# Just thinking outloud {Pic added}



## Razor Blade (Dec 23, 2013)

about a 7mmo8 barrel for my Encore. I was gonna buy one , but here is a thought. I have a 15 inch already, yes its a pistol barrel, but I thought about having my gunsmith to thread the end and adding a 1 1/2 inch or so" tube "to the end and pinning it to make it permanent.  " Non-removable " in the field. As long as its longer than the 16.250 legal length, is there anything that I should think about or consider before I do this. Yes I do like carbine length guns . I don't mind it being that short. I really am not going to be shooting past 200 yards,if that far, so I am not worried about loss of feet per second that I would lose. I do hand load and can custom load for it. It sure would make for a short little rifle to get around with. Share your thoughts with me. Thanks , Scott


----------



## stevetarget (Dec 24, 2013)

as long as you follow the rules about how the tube is attached (permanently) I cant see a down side to it, up side is saving some cash. The velocity question does not apply since the barrel is already 15 inches and wasn't going to get faster anyway. You just have a shorter tube than someone that has a rifle length barrel. it may not be as fast as there rifle but it will be as fast as it always has been and be easier and better handling in a blind or stand. Go for it.


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 24, 2013)

If I remember correctly you only loose about 15-20 fps for every inch of barrel. So from a 20" tube down to 15" you only drop around 100fps.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 24, 2013)

100 FPS is not a problem at all. I can live with that. As far as the non removeable part. He said he would drill a blind hole and pin it so that it could not be drive back out. So that shouldnt be a problem at all. I think i will do it. I will post up some pics as soon as i get it back. Thanks, Scott


----------



## badger (Dec 25, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> If I remember correctly you only loose about 15-20 fps for every inch of barrel. So from a 20" tube down to 15" you only drop around 100fps.



Too many variables to use that rule of thumb, including powder burn rate and caliber. I would think that there would be considerably more than a 100fps loss going from 20" to 15".


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 25, 2013)

Sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 25, 2013)

I have tried to sell the barrel and have not. So I thought this would make good use of it. What ever the fps loss, I am sure the little round will be just fine in the woods.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 27, 2013)

It is over at the gun shop now. We will see what it will look like in a week or so. Scott


----------



## Lead Poison (Dec 29, 2013)

Many guys love them, but I've never warmed up to the Encores.

As for the cartridge, the 7mm-08 is great and I've owned many over the years.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Seen the same thing done years ago with a Remington Bolt action pistol.  They added the extension and dropped it in a rifle stock.  Gun did not group near the same as before.  Gunsmith thought it was due to harmonic vibrations caused on the barrel buy the extension.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 5, 2014)

*Weld pin hole*

Make sure your gunsmith welds the pin hole closed after pinning the muzzle extension in place.  That's part of ATF regulations.  

I support your use of this 15" barrel as a carbine barrel. 

The odds of your muzzle work opening the groups up is no greater than the chance of improving barrel harmonics and accuracy


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 23, 2014)

Got it all done now. Shoots great. Its no different than a muzzle brake. 

Yes sir , I  welded up the pin hole. I was reading the ATF's requirements, but thanks for the heads up. Scott


----------



## stevetarget (Jan 24, 2014)

i like it,  turned out nice. might be a little loud in a blind.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks great; sporty looking !!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 24, 2014)

stevetarget said:


> i like it,  turned out nice. might be a little loud in a blind.



Yes , I will make a mental note to be sure and poke the end of the barrel outside the blind before I shoot. 

Thanks for looking guys. Scott


----------



## cmshoot (Jan 26, 2014)

I like it!  Very handy.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Jan 26, 2014)

Very nice!  I like a rifle you can break down an put in a small case.


----------



## Offroadtek (Jan 27, 2014)

That's sweet looking. What's the overall length of it?


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't know , but will check it tomorrow and post it up. Scott


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 28, 2014)

That turned out sweet.  A red dot sight would be pretty sweet on there too.  I bet it shoots well too. 

Short and handy can be a good combo in the stand and it's not like everyone else's.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 30, 2014)

Offroadtek said:


> That's sweet looking. What's the overall length of it?



31 inches long overall length. Scott


----------



## VenisonMan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Shot it yet?*

Have your groups changed at all?


----------



## wareagle (Feb 10, 2014)

I bet she throws one - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - fire ball too.... I'd love to build something similar in a 223. It would be a great little calling/truck rifle.


----------

